# Making German sausage



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

I cannot remember this one thing on making sausages
I know if u are going to smoke them after mixing the meat you use the cure
If you are making them to eat right away you do not use a cure
What of you are making it to freeze and smoke later?
And how long can you store smoked sausage in the freezer. 
I am really drawling blanks today


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Cure number one be what yer lookin ta use, cept fer the freeze an smoke later. That be a tough one. Cure number two be used fer sausage what's gonna sit fer quite a spell cause it releases over time. Ifin yer gonna freeze em, I'd use cure number one, smoke em then freeze em. 

Ifin ya put em in a vac sealed bag, ya should get bout 2 years outa em. Freezer burn be what yall tryin ta stay way from.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Yea I went with the cure. Tomorrow I plan on smoking them after I stuff them
Cool
Vacuum
Freeze
I appreciate the wisdom. Thanks


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Always glad ta hep ifin I can.


----------



## AugustWest (Nov 28, 2013)

I make homemade bratwurst and andouille. Use a foodsaver to seal them before I freeze helps cut down on the freezer burn a lot.

EDIT:just read olcoot's post he beat me to it.LOL Foodsaver works well.


----------

